# are these trics ready



## epicstuff (Dec 19, 2012)

have to check , its been just over 8weeks since switching to 12/12.     I have had to keep cutting  buds off for the last 3 weeks that looked like they might be going mouldy or rotting , so I need to cut this down asap but I want a little dankness to it as everything I have harvested so far has been very imature and heady,  not bad but not right either.   if these look cloudy to you I'll get them down to save risking further mould but if they are still clear then I want to wait a few more days .. I really can't tell   .   ANYONE?


----------



## jmansweed (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking good to me epic - hard to tell without seeing the entire plant but trim away if your happy.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Dec 20, 2012)

Not quite amber enough, but it's all up to your preference.

Got a spider mite problem possibly?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2012)

I dont see any SM. Looks clear to partly cloudy  I would wait for some Amber.


----------



## ziggyross (Dec 23, 2012)

They still look pretty clear to me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah those look like they may be 20% cloudy at best. I would give them another week from the picture and then see what they look like. You really want them to get 90% or more cloudy to be at peak ripeness. And the more amber color to them you see the more body stone you will get.


----------



## Locked (Dec 25, 2012)

I see way too many clear trichome heads...I would wait on it. jmo


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 25, 2012)

It's been six days since the pic -- what do they look like now?

Peace


----------



## epicstuff (Jan 10, 2013)

sorry for late response.   I was forced to cut while still clear . held out a couple more days but I was loosing more and more nugs to mould. most could be cleaned up and smoked but I never got the full stoned effect i was looking for.   strong but not as it could have been.  I had 1 plant out of 3 that went very amber. that was pretty heavy but the bud itself never really filled out properly so it didnt count.  
 I deemed the quality not good enough for sale so I've had to smoke it all myself, hence being out of action for the last month;   Still I'm not compaining very smokable weed...


----------



## Yama (Jan 14, 2013)

Why did you have to cut them down early?


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 18, 2013)

i see about half clear and half cloudy i would harvest them JMO


----------

